

Ask HN: Marketing Vs. Advertising? - vipivip

Which is which? Do you market your product or do you advertise your product?
======
mooism2
Marketing is a conversation: listening to people say what they want, and
telling them what you've got. The "listening" bit feeds back into your product
development, advertising is part of the "telling" bit.

